# Google- Leading Developer Of Cannabis-Based Therapeutics Nemus To Address MS ... - Multiple Sclerosis News Today



## VSsupport

Multiple Sclerosis News Today
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*Leading Developer Of Cannabis-Based Therapeutics Nemus To Address MS ...*
*Multiple Sclerosis News Today*
... are believed to exert effects that medical marijuana advocates maintain may be of benefit not only to patients with MS, but also *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (IBS) and certain types of Inflammatory Bowel Disease (IBD), including Crohn's Disease and *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

